# LFTS 5-8



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Well I think I’m calling it for the day, I had 3 birds across the road one was a long beard and there’s a house over there and there dog heard the bird gobble and he chased them off. I guess it’s a sign to head to the house and let my own dog out .
> Flight


Way to hang in there. Pretty quiet on this thread lately. Maybe action will pick up a bit this week...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

LabtechLewis said:


> Way to hang in there. Pretty quiet on this thread lately. Maybe action will pick up a bit this week...


I have tomorrow morning then I’m heading home and work for 3 days. Going to hunt Monroe county Friday morning then call for a buddies grandson in Hillsdale county Saturday.
Flight


----------



## IT.Fisherman (Aug 10, 2012)

Out in washtenaw. Havnt been out much lately, but its been slooowwwww. Always seem to dissappear from the property in the spring. Hopefully ill get lucky this evening.


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

I hope everyone on here is succesful in coming week you all for sure deserve it


----------



## B Smithiers (Oct 3, 2010)

I know who he is and where he lives, this is not the first issue I’ve had with him. Waiting on a return call from the property owner.


----------



## Liver and Onions (Nov 24, 2000)

B Smithiers said:


> I know who he is and where he lives, this is not the first issue I’ve had with him. Waiting on a return call from the property owner.


Update ?

L & O


----------

